# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Gjergji, Martiri i Madh Çudibërës - 23 prill

## Albo

*Dëshmori i madh dhe Tropeprurës Shën Gjergji*

Shën Gjergji ka lindur rreth vitit 275 pas Krishtit prej prindërish të krishterë. I ati ishte nga Kapadohia, e ëma nga Lida e Palestinës.

I ati, pak kohë pas lindjes së djalit, u arrestua dhe u dënua me vdekje martirike për Krishtin. Atëherë e ëma shumë e re, u shpërngul bashkë me djalin në Lida, ku e ndjente veten të sigurt.

Kur Shën Gjergji u bë 18 vjeç u mobilizua për ushtar dhe e shpunë në Nikomedi, e cila në atë kohë ishte kryeqendër e pjesës lindore të shtetit romak. Mëmë e bir u ndanë atëherë me mërzitje e lot, por besimi tek kujdesi hyjnor i ngushëllonte që të dy. E këshilloi ajo të birin të ishte i kujdesshëm, të mos jepte vetë shkak për ndjekje. Kishte humbur burrin e do të ishte dhe më e vështirë për të, të humbiste dhe djalin. Natyrisht, po të ishte nevoja ishte gati edhe djali të jepte për Krishtin dhe jetën si i ati. Djali i dha fjalën se do të ishte i kujdesshëm duke pasur parasysh këshillat e Krishtit.

Pas largimit të tij, e ëma shpirtërisht ishte gjithnjë pranë atij dhe i lutej vazhdimisht Perëndisw për të, për shëndetin dhe jetën e tij, për pastërtinë e tij shpirtërore dhe për kthimin e tij me shëndet.

Shën Gjergji ishte i ri, i pashëm, trim, me kulturë dhe shumë i aftë. Prandaj në ushtri u çmua shumë shpejt. E vunë në gardën perandorake dhe nisi t'i merrte gradimet njërin pas tjetrit. Pas luftës të Dioklecianit me persët, ku u shqua për trimëri të rralle, mori titullin e princit.

Në vitin 303 pas Krishtit, perandori Dioklecian, i nxitur nga ndihmësi i tij Galer, i cili ishte një kundërshtar i tërbuar i të krishterëve, shpalli dekretin e tij të parë kundër fesë së krishterë. Me atë dekret urdhërohej shkatërrimi i kishave dhe suprimimi i të gjitha të drejtave civile e politike për të krishterët. Përveç kësaj, pasuan dhe tri dekrete të tjera: një për internimet, një për dënim me vdekje dhe një për torturat për ata që arrestoheshin e nuk mohonin Rrishtin.

Shën Gjergji ishte në këtë kohë 28 vjeç. Me daljen e dekretit të parë, ai u informua për vdekjen e së ëmës. E qau me dhimbje të thellë dhe mori leje e erdhi në Lidë.  Këtu shiti gjithë pronat e trashëguara nga e ëma, një pjesë të të hollave e përdori për nevojat e komunitetit të krishterë të Lidës dhe kur u kthye në Nikomedi, pjesën tjetër e përdori për të ndihmuar jetimët dhe gratë e veja të viktimave të panumërta  të persekutimit të  tërbuar.  Pastaj shkoi te kryetari i gardës perandorake dhe deklaroi se kërkonte të zbatohesbin kundër tij dekretet perandorake të përndjekjes kundër të krishterëve.

Kjo deklaratë bëri bujë. Kryetari i gardës iu lut që ta tërhiqte atë deklaratë. Shën Gjergji nguli këmbë. Atëherë kryetari i gardës ia komunikoi menjëherë edhe mbretit Galer edhe perandorit Dioklician. Ata u habitën dhe u munduan t'ia mbushnin mendjen të tërhiqte deklaratën, pa e detyruar që t'u sillte kurban idhujve. Po ai nuk e pranoi kompromisin, përkundrazi nguli këmbë në pohimin e tij se ishte i krishterë.

Atëherë filluan torturat. E lidhën mbi  një dru dhe  e goditnin me një stap në bark. Ai thoshte: "Të falënderoj, o Zot dhe Perëndi, se po më përgatit e po më bën të denjë për të mirat e tua." Pastaj i lidhën duart dhe e çuan në burg, ku si e shtrinë përdhe, i vunë në gjoks një gur të madh.  Po dëshmori gjithnjë falënderonte Perëndinë  dhe i lutej   ta ndihmonte që  të  qëndronte  sa  më  i fortë mbi  gurin  e patundur të besimit. Pastaj i bënë torturën e rrotës, që ishte nga më të rëndat. E lidhën mbi një rrotë të madhe, e cila duke u rrotulluar, i çante trupin me thika duke ia bërë plagë, nga rridhte gjaku si ujë. Shenjti psalte:  "Do të të lartësoj, o Perëndia im, o Mbreti im dhe do të bekoj emrin Tënd  në jetë të jetës;  do  t'i këndoj  Perëndisë tim  për gjithçka, Perëndisë i cili  po ma bën rininë të gëzuar." Dhe vazhdonte me thënien e Davidit se "Engjëlli i Zotit do t'u qëndrojë përreth atyre që ia kanë frikën dhe do t'i shpëtojë ata."

Në kohën kur po zhvillohej kjo skenë e çuditshme, Diokleciani dhe ata që e shoqëronin, të sigurt tashmë për vdekjen e Shën Gjergjit dhe për mënyrën e hakmarrjes, kishin shkuar në tempullin e paganëve ku u sillnin kurban perëndive të tyre. Papritur u doli përpara Shën  Gjergji i shëndoshë si molla, plot kurajo e trimëri. Ç'kishte ndodhur? Jisu Krishti për të shpërblyer vetëmohimin e përsosur të atletit të tij dhe duke dashur që me anën e çudive të përulte egoizmin   perandorak dhe të tërhiqte shumë shpirtra paganë në krishtërim, lejoi që një engjëll i Zotit të lironte Shenjtin nga rrota e t'i shëronte menjëherë plagët.

Perandori u shtang me atë pamje. Çlirimi i Shën Gjergjit nga rrota, largimi i tij përmes qindra ushtarësh roje dhe paraqitja e tij shëndoshë e mirë, u quajtën në fillim si gënjim i syve. E megjithatë të gjitha qenë realitet. Diokleciani e shikonte çudinë, por nuk mund ta kuptonte dot. Ç'e pengonte? Verbëria pagane.  Pas habisë deshi të jepte menjëherë urdhër që të arrestohej dëshmori i madh dhe të ekzekutohej këtë radhë në çast. Por tek po bëhej gati të jepte urdhrin, një ngjarje e re krejt e papritur e tronditi përsëri.

Dy nga kryegjeneralët e tij, Anatoli dhe Protoleoni, njerëz të dëgjuar e të mirë, njerëz me ndërgjegje që kërkon të vërtetën dhe dritën, që kishin  dëgjuar mjaft për fenë e krishterë dhe që panë me sytë e tyre mrekullinë e ndodhur në personin e kolegut të tyre, u paraqitën tek perandori, i dorëzuan spaletat dhe slipatat dhe i deklaruan se dhe ata i besojnë Jisu Krishtit. Dhe kur Diokleciani i  kritikoi për shkeljen e betimit ndaj personit të perandorit, ata nxituan ta siguronin se do të vazhdonin t'i mbeteshin nënshtetas dhe ushtarakë besnikë,  mjafton  që  të  mos  i prekte në çështjen e besimit të tyre te Krishti si Perëndi i së vërtetës e i dashurisë.

Para se Diokleciani të jepte urdhrin për ekzekutimin e tyre, ndodhi të reja e të papritura shtuan tërbimin e tij. Shembullin e kryegjeneralëve e ndoqën edhe shumë oficerë si dhe turma ushtarësh, sidomos nga ata që ndoqën tragjedinë dhe çudinë që ndodhi tek Shën Gjergji, pohonin sheshazi besimin e tyre te Krishti duke deklaruar se qenë të krishterë.

Galeri urdhëroi të arestoheshin menjëherë të gjithë dhe të ekzekutoheshin, gjë që u zbatua në vend. Me dhjetëra dhe qindra oficerë dhe ushtarë të krishterë paraqiteshin tek vendi i ekzekutimit duke i kënduar himne lavdërimi Jisu Krishtit, i cili derdhi gjakun e tij për shpëtimin e njerëzve.

Por zemërimin më të madh Diokleciani e kishte për Shën Gjergjin, të cilin e quante si shkaktarin kryesor të atij turpi. Duhej pra të ekzekutohej me doemos. Po Diokleciani, me gjithë që nuk i besonte Krishtit dhe çudirave që ndodhnin, prapëseprapë i kishte hyrë një farë frike se mos nga ai i krishteri i ndodhte diçka tjetër akoma më e rëndë. Prandaj thirri këshillin e lartë të tij për të vendosur se cili dënim do të ishte më i efektshëm. U vendos që të ndizej pranë bregut të lumit një furrë gëlqereje dhe të hidhej dëshmori brenda. U vendos e u zbatua. Po, kur pas disa orësh ushtarët hapën furrën, ç'të shihnin? U doli përpara shenjti i padëmtuar e për bukuri. Ngjarja u përhap menjëherë e tronditi vendin. Ajo furrë në vend që të digjte e të zhdukte emrin e Jisu Krishtit e të besimit të krishterë, e paraqiti me tërë famën dhe madhështinë e tij. Ushtarët, të parët thanë: "I madh është Perëndia i të krishterëve" Këtë punë bënë dhe shumë nga populli.

Kur i erdhi lajmi perandorit, në fillim nuk e besoi. Por kur e siguruan pastaj oficerët e tij, u nis i shoqëruar dhe nga peandoresha Aleksandra dhe nga njerëz të tjerë të lartë, e shkoi në vend për të parë me sytë e tij. Ato që pa në vend, e tronditën tepër. Shën Gjergji nuk kishte pësuar asnjë dëm. Tërë populli qëndronte në heshtje.

Kur më në fund Diokleciani e mblodhi veten, e pyeti shenjtin: Kush ta shpëtoi jetën? Ai u përgjigj: Meqënëse dhe po ta dëgjoni nuk keni për ta besuar, pse t'jua them kot. Megjithatë, ja se po ta them, o mbret, se është Krishti, Biri i Perëndisë, ai që edhe mua edhe gjithë besimtarët na mbulon me krahë të padukshëm e na ruan prej çdo dëmtimi.

Siç e kishte thënë Shën Gjergji, përgjigja nuk pati ndonjë efekt. Diokleciani ishte nga ata njerëz, për të cilët Shkrimi i Shenjtë thotë se kanë sy e nuk shohin e kanë veshë e nuk dëgjojnë. Tortura e fundit qe ajo që shenjti të ecte me këpucë hekuri të skuqura në zjarr. Shën Gjergji iu lut atëherë Zotit duke thënë: "Jepmë edhe këtë radhë, o Zot, fuqinë dhe forcën tënde që të mos më përqeshë armiku e të thotë se është më i fuqishëm se Ti." Dhe e bëri atë rrugë si një shëtitje të thjeshtë e të këndshme.

Të nesërmen e sollën përsëri para perandorit dhe Shën Gjergji përsëri pohoi se ishte i krishterë. Dhe përsëri u dha urdhëri që ta rrihnin shumë rëndë. Durimi i madh që tregoi me atë rast shenjti, e habiti Dioklecianin, i cili iu drejtua me këto fjalë: "Gjer kur do të ngulësh këmbë në këto mendime të tua të kota e të privosh veten nga kaq të mira e nderime që mund të gëzosh, po ktheve mendje?" Dëshmori iu përgjigj: "Derisa ti, o mbret, të më kuptosh dhe të njohësh të vetmin Perëndinë tonë të të krishterëve, i cili është e vërteta, udha dhe jeta."

Perandori qëndroi i heshtur. Mendonte gjithnjë rreth mënyrës më të mirë për ta eliminuar shenjtin. Të heshtur qëndronin dhe njerëzit që e shoqëronin. Më në fund njëri nga oficerët madhorë, i quajtur Magnent, i mori leje perandorit dhe erdhi tek Shën Gjergji e i tha: "Po deshe t'i besojmë Perëndisë tënd, bëj një akt që të provojë qartë vërtetësinë e besimit tënd" dhe njëkohësisht tregoi një grumbull të vdekurish që ishin vrarë po atë ditë nga që nuk deshën të mohojnë Jisu Krishtin. Dhe Magnenti shtoi: "Dëshiron t'i besojmë Krishtit tënd? Ja mënyra: ngjall ndonjë nga të vdekurit. Po ta bëje këtë, ne nuk do ta kishim të vështirë të përqafonim besimin tënd." Dhe duke thënë këto, Magnenti e shikonte me ironi Shën Gjergjin, sepse mendonte se ishte e pamundur të bëhej një gjë e tillë. Po shenjti, në vend që të përgjigjej u ul në gjunjë duke qëndruar kështu për një kohë dhe duke iu lutur Perëndisë që të mos kursente dhe këtë radhë ndihmën e Tij, që të dërmohej edhe një herë akoma fodullëku i djallit. Pastaj u çua në këmbë dhe duke ngritur sytë nga qielli, përsëriti më me forcë e me më besim lutjen e tij duke sjellë ndërmend fjalët e Zotit: "Në mund të besosh, të gjitha janë të mundshme për atë që beson" Dhe pastaj shkoi tek njëri nga të vdekurit që shtriheshin aty afër, bëri mbi të shenjën e Kryqit dhe thirri me zë të lartë: "Në emrin e Jisu Krishtit, ngjallu e çohu në këmbë!" Me të dëgjuar këto fjalë mbeti i ngrirë perandori Dioklcian, djersë e ftohtë përshkoi trupin e Magnentit, si dhe të të gjithë paganëve.

Ata që e konsideronin të pamundur ngjalljen e një të vdekuri, që mendonin të vinin në lojë shenjtin dhe besimin e krishterë, mbetën si të vdekur, kur panë të vdekurin të ngrihej dhe Shën Gjergjin që e mori nga dora dhe ua tregonte të gjithëve. Fitorja qe e madhe. Shumë njerëz nga ushtria dhe nga populli, vraponin me gëzim dhe e shpallnin veten të krishterë. Mangnenti s'fliste nga turpi që pësoi, kurse perandori e justifikoi çudinë nëpërmjet magjisë. Duke parë midis popullit se ndodhej një i quajtur Athanas, i cili bënte magjira, e thirri dhe e urdhëroi të bënte ndonjë veprim magjik. Magjistari erdhi, por një lutje e Shën Gjergjit ia paralizoi veprimet. Athanasi e ndjeu vetë se tek ai i krishterë vepronte një fuqi e vërtetë çudibërëse e ardhur nga Perëndia. Prandaj iu afrua Shën Gjergjit dhe i shprehu mirënjohjen e tij të përzemërt. U kthye pastaj nga perandori dhe i pohoi se dhe ai ishte i krishterë.

Pasuan dënime dhe ekzekutime të tjera, kurse dëshmorin e madh Shën Gjergj me urdhër të perandorit e shpunë përsëri në burg.

Tërë këto ngjarje që u zhvilluan gjatë kësaj kohe, shkaktuan një simpati të veçantë për Shën Gjergjin, jo vetëm në mjediset e të krishterëve, por edhe të vetë paganëve. Shumë njerëz shkonin në burg për ta parë. Perandori dha urdhër që të ndalohej me çdo kusht populli që të shkonte në burg. Nga ana tjetër i nxitur prej Magnentit, vendosi të thërriste edhe një herë Shën Gjergjin, të bënte përpjekjen e fundit për ta bindur të mohonte Krishtin, të zinte postin që kishte e të gëzonte të gjitha të drejtat. Shën Gjergji pranoi të shkonte në tempull. Perandori dhe të tjerët e kuptuan këtë sikur gjoja shenjti pranoi të shkonte në tempull e t'u bënte kurban perëndive pagane. Dhe u gëzuan shumë. Dhe përhapën në të gjithë qytetin e Nikomidisë se të nesërmen Shën Gjergji do t'u sillte kurban idhujve dhe do të hiqte dorë nga Krishti.

Të nesërmen tempulli u mbush që në mëngjes me njerëz të të gjitha kategorive e klasave. Merrte pjesë vetë edhe perandori. Mbi altarin ishte ndezur zjarr. Bagëtia qe bërë gati, priftërinjtë paganë po prisnin.

Të gjithë shikonin Shën Gjergjin, i cili qëndronte pranë statujës së Apollioit. Heshtje e madhe mbretëronte në të gjithë tempullin. Shën Gjergji erdhi afër statujës. Ç'mendonte të bënte? Ngriti atëherë sytë e vështroi statujën dhe e pyeti: "Ti je Perëndi? Dhe ty duhet të të falen njerëzia?" Dhe atëherë u zhvillua një skenë e tillë që shumë rrallë ndodh dhe që shkaktoi një trazirë të tillë në tempull midis idhujtarëve, saqë nuk ka mbetur dëshmitar a shkrimtar i kohës që të mos e ketë përshkruar në veprat e tij. Një zë tronditës u dëgjua nga një shpirt i padukshëm që po dilte nga statuja e thoshte: "Nuk jam unë Perëndi, sikurse nuk janë as dhe shpirtrat e tjerë që ndodhen të vendosur me mua në tempull. Perëndia i vërtetë është vetëm një: Jisu Krishti." Diokleciani mbeti i ngrirë si akull.

Shën Gjergji pastaj, si e vështroi edhe një herë statujën, iu drejtua shpirtit të pavdekur që qëndronte në të dhe i tha: "Po kur nuk jeni perëndi, pse i gënjeni njerëzit dhe i bëni t'ju kujtojnë për të tillë?"

Dhe si ngriti zërin më fort, shenjti shtoi: "Si guxoni pra të qëndroni akoma këtu ku ndodhem unë, shërbëtori dhe predikuesi i Krishtit?" Duke thënë këto fjalë, shenjti bëri dhe shenjën e Kryqit. Dhe menjëherë një zhurmë dhe një trazirë e madhe u vu re në tempull, qenë shpirtrat e ligj që po largoheshin. Edhe këtë ngjarje e gjejmë të përmendur në shumë shkrime të apologjetëve dhe të etërve të kishës të asaj kohe.

Pas kësaj perandori, si i tërbuar, iu afrua Shën Gjergjit dhe i tha: "Me të tilla vepra mendon që të turpërosh perënditë tona? Je i gabuar nëse mendon se nuk do të mposhtesh! Dënimi që të pret është i pamëshirshëm." Shën Gjergji pa u tronditur aspak, iu përgjigj: "Unë, o mbret, të provova edhe tani, atë që të shpalla qysh në fillim: Se vetëm Perëndia i të krishterëve është Perëndi i vërtetë dhe vetëm Atij duhet t'i falemi. Ju nuk deshët të më besoni. E, me gjithë këtë këto janë realiteti. Ju e patë më sytë tuaj sesi dy nga kryegjeneralët e tu më të mirë pranuan krishtërimin, sesi me dhjetëra oficerë dhe me qindra ushtarë pohuan Krishtin, ti pe gruan tënde perandoreshën Aleksandra, sesi përqafoi kryqin e Krishtit!

Ç'kërkon tani nga unë, o mbret? Të më ekzekutosh? Kjo nuk më tremb. I shërbeva Krishtit me jetën time e me torturat që hoqa. Jam gati t'i shërbej dhe me gjakun. Koka vërtet do të më pritet, po shpirti im rron, rron dhe besimi im dhe Kisha ime. Po ti, o mbret i mjerë, mendo për veten. Kujtimi yt do të mbetet i njollosur me gjakun e mijëra të pafajshmëve që ke ekzekutuar dhe perënditë e tua do të zhduken, si tymi."

E çuan atëherë shenjtin në vendin e ekzekutimit. Aty kërkoi që ta lejonin të falej. E lejuan. Dhe ai, si ngriti sytë në qiell, tha: "O Zot, Perëndia im, Ti tek i cili e fala veten time që nga barku i nënës, Ti tek i cili kam shpresuar dhe nga i cili kam marrë guxim dhe iu përvësha kësaj ndeshjeje, Ti që je shpresa ime e ëmbël, premtimi i vërtetë, dashuria e zemrave tona, madje para se ne të të drejtohemi Ty, o Perëndi dhe Mbreti im, forcomë deri në fund të mbaroj si duhet këtë ndeshje që po duroj për pohimin për Ty dhe prite shpirtin tim dhe numëroje bashkë me ata që të kanë pëlqyer."

Pastaj hodhi sytë tek ushtarët dhe tek populli që ishte mbledhur aty rrotull dhe tha: "0 Zot, falua këtyre gjithçka që mund të kenë bërë nga padija dhe tregoi të denjë të të njohin Ty, Perëndinë e vërtetë, se i bekuar je në jetë të jetëve".

Dhe pas kësaj lutjeje, dëshmori i madh u ul në gjunjë dhe i ofroi qafën xhelatit. Ishte i qetë, gjakftohtë, hero i vërtetë. Edhe xhelati ndjeu në atë moment një farë respekti për atë të ri trim, po kreu detyrën që i kishin ngarkuar. Ajo kokë e shenjtë ra përdhe plot me gjak, por shpirti i tij kaloi në pavdekësi. Kujtimi i Shën Gjergjit, Tropeprurësit, mbetet gjithnjë i lulëzuar dhe i ndritshëm, mrekullitë e pasuan dhe e pasojnë edhe pas martirizimit. Emri i tij nuk harrohet kurrë nga zemrat e krishtera dhe Kisha jonë Orthodhokse ka thurur himne shumë të bukura për jetën dhe veprat e tij. Eshtë cilësuar: atlet i hyjshëm, luan i lavdishëm, yll i shkëlqyer, margaritar i shumëçmuar, ushtar i Krishtit, Davidi i ri e të tjera dhe duke bashkuar në një himn të vetëm Shpëtimtarin me atletin e tij të lavdishëm, këndon: "Gjithë brezat e kombeve le të lavdërojnë, të bekojnë, të himnojnë dhe me një zë le të thërresin: Gëzohu o Shpëtimtar, gëzim i besimtarëve, gëzohu dhe ti o lutës atlofor, Shën Gjergj fort i çuditshëm."

----------


## Albo

Sot eshte Dita e Shen Gjergjit dhe festojne te gjithe ata qe kane emrin Gjergji, Jorgo, Jorgaq, Xhorxh, Xhorxhio, etj.

Albo

----------


## ilia spiro

Uroj te gjithe ata qe kane emrin sot, e i lutemi Shen Gjergjit ndermjetimin per shpetimin e shpirtrave tane.

O Shenjti i madh Gjergji, ndermjeto per ne! Qofshim edhe ne ne rrugen Tende!
Amin!

----------


## fegi

Dita e Shengjergjit esht 6 maji ne kosove mese shumti e festojn romete.
te shqiptaret zgjohen heret dhe i sterpikin femijet me uje e lule te pemve dhe vjerin dege te pemve neper mure etj.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Shoferi i një familjeje të pasur në Ravalpindi të
> Pakistanit u dogj i gjallë nga një grup fanatikësh myslimanë,
> pasi nuk pranoi të ndryshojë besimin e krishterë.


A nuk eshte ky shofer nje "i ngjashem" me Shen Gjergjin e Madh?

----------


## Albo

Gezuar Festen e Shen Gjergjit te gjithe atyre qe festojne emrin ne kete dite.

----------

Irenna (23-04-2014)

----------


## murik

> Sot eshte Dita e Shen Gjergjit dhe festojne te gjithe ata qe kane emrin Gjergji, Jorgo, Jorgaq, Xhorxh, Xhorxhio, etj.
> 
> Albo


O Albo po pse gjithe keta cudiberes i perkasin vetem fillimeve te krishterimit? Pse nuk dalin te tjere ne kohet aktuale?Tani nuk i beson dot, lloj lloj sharlatanesh dalin perdite.C'fare shpjegimi ke per kete?Jam thjesh kurioz.

----------


## Albo

> O Albo po pse gjithe keta cudiberes i perkasin vetem fillimeve te krishterimit? Pse nuk dalin te tjere ne kohet aktuale?Tani nuk i beson dot, lloj lloj sharlatanesh dalin perdite.C'fare shpjegimi ke per kete?Jam thjesh kurioz.


Shenjtore ka patur ne cdo epoke, cdo shekull, perfshi edhe kohen ne te cilen ne jetojme. Por duke qene se ne kohen qe jetojme njerezit terhiqen prej hunde nga mediat qe bejne punen e qoftelargut, njerezit jane gjithmone duke u kushtuar vemendje gjerave te parendesishme ne jete, gjerave materiale, jo thesareve shpirterore. Ti nuk degjon ne televizion apo ne radio per jete njerezish te shenjte, duhet ti kerkosh me veshtiresi qe ti gjesh ne ndonje cep te Internetit si keto faqe te forumit shqiptar.

Lexo mbi At Kleopa te Rumanise:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=31009

Lexo mbi Shen Porforios te Greqise (arvanitas me origjine)
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=62913

Lexo mbi Shen Nektarin
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=52882

Se shpejti do te sjell edhe jeten e Shen Efremit e Katakunjes ne Malin e Shenjte, tjeter shenjtor bashkekohor me origjine arvanitase.

Albo

----------


## drague

kemi dhe nje fshat me kete emer.

----------


## Bel ami

Ne Lazarat ka pasur nje kishe Orthodokse me kete emer.E kishin fshataret orhtodokse shqiptare qe ne kohen e Luftes se Pare u vendosen ne zonen e Dropullit.Kisha mbijetoi deri ne vitin 1970,ku u dogj nga nje zjar aksidental.Tokat qe zoteronte kjo kishe jane akoma te pa prekura dhe ne renojat e saj eshte ndertuar nje "konizme".

----------


## [Perla]

Kisha e qytetit te Fierin gjithashtu, mban emrin "Shen Gjergj". Sa me pelqen ky emer  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## murik

> Shenjtore ka patur ne cdo epoke, cdo shekull, perfshi edhe kohen ne te cilen ne jetojme. Por duke qene se ne kohen qe jetojme njerezit terhiqen prej hunde nga mediat qe bejne punen e qoftelargut, njerezit jane gjithmone duke u kushtuar vemendje gjerave te parendesishme ne jete, gjerave materiale, jo thesareve shpirterore. Ti nuk degjon ne televizion apo ne radio per jete njerezish te shenjte, duhet ti kerkosh me veshtiresi qe ti gjesh ne ndonje cep te Internetit si keto faqe te forumit shqiptar.
> 
> Lexo mbi At Kleopa te Rumanise:
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=31009
> 
> Lexo mbi Shen Porforios te Greqise (arvanitas me origjine)
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=62913
> 
> Lexo mbi Shen Nektarin
> ...


Po ti edhe une e dime mire se kisha sot nuk eshte e varfer( dhe nuk ka qene ndonjehere) Kane televizionet e veta nuk ka pse ja bejne te tjeret reklamen. Une nuk shoh, as degjoj per cudiberes sot ne sensin religjioz. Nuk jam kundra fese,cilado fe qofte per aq kohe sa mbetet ne predikimin e te mires. Por nuk mund te duroj dot fanatiket e cilesdo fe qofshin. me vjen keq kur njerezit behen viktima te indoktrinimit ose pjese e fushatave agresive per te konvertuar sa me shume "rober". Njeriu eshte krijese e pajisur me arsye dhe eshte 'mekat"  mos ta perdoresh arsyen.

----------


## Albo

Gezuar emrin te gjithe atyre qe kane emrin Gjergji, Jorgo, Jorgaq.

----------

Irenna (23-04-2014)

----------


## Archon

> Gezuar emrin te gjithe atyre qe kane emrin Gjergji, Jorgo, Jorgaq.


Kete vit Shen Gjergji festohet ne daten 6 maj per shkak se nuk lejohet festimi para pashkeve.

----------


## BLEDI_SH

i thoni vetes dhe besimtar si ti korca ashtu  dhe admini grek...,eshte per te qeshur me ju,e Shen Gjergjit,eshte GJITHMONE ne diten dyte te Pashkeve,keshtu qe dhe ti korca je gabim.jo kete vit,por cdo vit Shen Gjergji eshte ne ne diten e 2-te te Pashkeve.

----------


## Archon

> i thoni vetes dhe besimtar si ti korca ashtu  dhe admini grek...,eshte per te qeshur me ju,e Shen Gjergjit,eshte GJITHMONE ne diten dyte te Pashkeve,keshtu qe dhe ti korca je gabim.jo kete vit,por cdo vit Shen Gjergji eshte ne ne diten e 2-te te Pashkeve.


Dita e sakte e Shen Gjergjit eshte 23 prilli,por kur pashka bie pas kesaj date,Shen Gjergji festohet te henen pas pashkes,pra kete vit i bie ne 6 maj.Une keshtu e di dhe keshtu e festojne te gjithe.Ne 6 maj gjithmone e festojne sllavet qe kane kalendar tjeter(me kalendarin tjeter 23 prilli korespondon me 6 majin),pra sic e festojne Krishtlindjen ne 7 janar.

----------


## Fehmikaciu

Ju lutem pranoni pergezimet e mija me te sinqerta per ket feste ,paqja drejtesia dhe dashuria e sinqert qofte me ju vllezer!!!


 Fehmi kaqiu Shqipetar nga DARDANIA

----------


## BLEDI_SH

> Dita e sakte e Shen Gjergjit eshte 23 prilli,por kur pashka bie pas kesaj date,Shen Gjergji festohet te henen pas pashkes,pra kete vit i bie ne 6 maj.Une keshtu e di dhe keshtu e festojne te gjithe.


festohet me 23 prill vetem kur 23 prilli bie pas Pashkeve,ne raste te tjera gjithmone nje dite pas Pashkes.

----------


## Archon

> festohet me 23 prill vetem kur 23 prilli bie pas Pashkeve.


Po pra kete po te them edhe une,kete vit pashket jane ne 5 maj,prandaj festohet diten pas pashkeve ne 6 maj.

----------


## Albo

Ta gezoni e trashegoni emrin te gjithe atyre besimtareve qe mbajne emrin e Shenjtorit.

Albo

----------

Irenna (23-04-2014)

----------

